# "Time", Original EP available for free streaming and cheap downloading!



## Jack Chandler (Nov 29, 2010)

http://jackchandler.bandcamp.com/album/timeï»¿

this is it. The 7 months of composition and tweaking come to fruition here.

Please  take a listen, even if its just a few songs.  It's free to stream,  get the whole thing for 5 bucks. Thats a cheap number 4 at Burger King's  worth of 47 minutes of original music.

The premise is  that each of the tracks are based loosely on each hour of time which  coincides with its track number. If you want any extra insight on any of  the songs, or the inspiration behind it, please feel free to ask. 


also, some people have said that when they click on the link it gives an error, for whatever reason the link adds a bunch of dumb stuff (%EF%BB%BF) at the end of the url. It should look exactly like its typed above so if that happens to you, just delete the %EF%BB%BF and it should be ok. Thanks!


----------



## Lyxen (Nov 30, 2010)

can you tell us more about this album before posting something like this?

edit: it has got some great sounds, there is alot of variety


----------



## Jack Chandler (Nov 30, 2010)

Sure! I had to call in sick for work today, so I have some time to give some more detail. ><

1) Daily Grind (1 PM)

I  work as a trainer/coach for a call center for a military bank. On this  particular day, work was really bad. Customers calling in were  ridiculous, yelling over really minor things and what not, and during  the new hire class, the students were just not grasping what I was  trying to teach all morning.

I took my lunch break around 1 or  so, and had to go to the break room and calm down because I was getting  really frustrated with all of the chaos around me. I had a coffee, and  sat there quietly for 30 minutes and just mentally prepared myself to  take on the chaos that was waiting for me after my lunch break. After  that I just toughed it out, and work was over before I knew it.

2)Science Class (My 5th hour class in Jr High, around 2PM)

Everyone  has their favorite teachers. Mine was Mr. Dipprey, my science class  teacher in Jr. High. I was a bit of a troubled kid, without going into  much detail. No plans for college, not even sure if I wanted to finish  high school. This teacher saw something in me, saw my love for music,  and pushed me to become a better student and a better person. 

He  showed me that it doesnt matter what other people think of me, but I  just had to believe in myself. Because of him, I was able to enroll in a  highschool-to-college preparation program called Upward Bound, and I  eventually did graduate from college with a BA in music performance. 

This song is dedicated to him. <3 you, Mr. Dipprey and thank you. 

3)Tri-Sec (3PM)

So,  I was at the mall one day. There is this bench that all of my friends  meet at before we go hang out for the days shenanigans. I was the first  one there, and they were taking a long time to get there, so I started  to get really bored, eventually daydreaming.

I had this daydream  that I could fly (YES!) and being the adventurous daydreamer that I was,  I wanted to fly into space. So I started going up as fast as I can,  until I realized I was in the quiet of space, looking down at Earth.

I  managed to snap back to reality once a friend showed up, but we still  had to wait for everyone else, so we both sat there, just bored and  daydreaming.

4) Operations Support (4PM)

One of my fondest  memories when I was a kid was right after school. I'd race home after  the bus ride, and my cousin and I would jump on the NES and play  videogames all day.

Hands down the videogame we played the most  was Life Force, a side scrolling shoot-em-up game. That's probably my  favorite genre of game, and Life Force is definitely my favorite nes  side scroller. 

5)5:16 AM (5:16 AM, duh)

I asked a bunch  of my friends what they thought of when I mentioned the time of 5:16 AM.  I got some interesting answers, such as tossing and turning in bed,  listening to their SO's heart beat, random bumps and noises in the  night, etc.

My favorite answer however was "Man, me dreading that stupid alarm clock at 6am when I have to get up for school!"

6)Half/Past/Half (6am/pm/am)

So,  everyone knows what the Amen Break is. (If not, youtube it, you will  know, I promise.) I finally managed to get a copy of the unaltered  version of it, but I never got a chance to put it to use until this  song.

I decided to put it to work, based on early morning and mid day shenanigans. 

7) Se7enth Hour (7pm)

This  is probably the most vague one of the whole EP. All I can say is that  it was around 7pm when I was writing this, and I'm not sure where I  pulled inspiration from, other than looking around my apartment.

8 ) Cold October Sky (8PM)

I was looking through some old pictures that I took, and came across this one:

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f29/LinTheGnome/ColdOctoberSky.jpg

At  that time I was living in this little apartment that was across the  street from this grain mill looking thing. I remember on that particular  night, it was around 8pm in October, but it was deathly cold, and  absolutely silent for like 15 minutes. We were on a pretty well traveled  street, but there were no cars, no people, nothing. It was absolutely  fascinating and haunting at the same time.

9)Day//Night (9AM/PM)

This  song is my interpretation of waking up after a great nights sleep, sun  filtering in through the windows, as you prepare yourself for a  fantastic day (first half), and then after the transition to night,  Dealing with night traffic as you make your way to your favorite  hangout/dance spot for a great night out. (Second half)

10) Drive (10AM)

I love to drive. I love to drive fast.

I  have a little girly stickshift Kia Spectra, but man, I can make that  thing move when I'm on the highway. My favorite time to drive is in mid  morning on the highway, because the sun is high in the sky and all of  the best songs come on the radio 

11)View From a Park Bench - 11:14PM (11:14pm)

I  was trying to write some music for an upcoming new music festival, and  it was really frustrating me, so I decided to take my notepad and my  camera and go outside my apartment for some fresh air and some  inspiration. It was a chilly night, but there was not clouds in the sky  and you could see every single star up there in the night sky.

I was taking pictures and somewhere along the way my camera's shutter screwed up and I took this:

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f29/LinTheGnome/View-From-aPark-Bench.jpg

I went back in, scrapped my piece, and wrote this song.

12) Bad Nightmares (Midnight)

So, I was in a relationship once. It was bad. It ended really bad, and I got hurt. It still affects me to this day.

After the breakup, I used to have nightmares about that person.

Lyrics:

_I've died twice so far,
does it matter if I die again?

Clock reads 12:13
Bad Nightmares of you again.

Why didn't you take your memories 
with you when you disappeared?

Why did you haunt my sanity...
Close my eyes, your face reappears.

Who do you think you are!?                                _


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Nov 30, 2010)

This is a really good album. I'm kinda hesitant to use my card on the site though, and I don't have a PayPal. Amazing work for sure. I may reconsider and buy it later today anyway.


----------



## Jack Chandler (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you so much  I really appreciate your kind words.


----------



## i3ear (Dec 10, 2010)

this reminds me a lot of kodomos' work, who made an album based on looking at a large number of photographs x: (called Still Life)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rt0YQT9tfsw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7i9XYCman8&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f53Ihc7inLM&feature=related

you might like it

your music has the same feel, probably because it takes inspiration from something outside of yourself

it is 8:34 here and in the past 3 days I have gotten little than on average 5 hours of sleep a night @_@

I shall comment on every last one on furaffinity, or at least the ones I liked

fav's are promised! D:


----------



## Jack Chandler (Dec 12, 2010)

i3ear said:


> this reminds me a lot of kodomos' work, who made an album based on looking at a large number of photographs x: (called Still Life)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rt0YQT9tfsw
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7i9XYCman8&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f53Ihc7inLM&feature=related
> ...



those videos are AWESOME. I loved all three :3

Thank you for your kind comments and for listening to my stuff!


----------

